
Reports raise video privacy concerns for Amazon-owned Ring - grammers
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/10/amazon-ring-privacy-concerns/
======
robotbikes
Anyone should pretty much assume that AI means poorly paid humans being
masqueraded as computers similar to the midget in the mechanical turk. There
are just too many outliers in the real world for AI to work in all cases and
start ups will be using humans to augment, train or just pretend to be
algorithms for some time to come.

